# copier un fichier du MAC vers un disque dur externe



## 2nizou (6 Avril 2014)

J'ai un disque dur externe dans lequel j'ai des fichiers importants, que j'arrive à copier sur le MAC, dans mes  dossiers du FINDER, par contre, copier un fichier du Disque Dur externe vers le MAC, impossible, je n'y parvient pas,
Y a-t-il une astuce ??? Merci de m'aider


----------



## Sly54 (6 Avril 2014)

Bonjour,

Quel est le formatage du disque dur externe ?


----------



## 2nizou (6 Avril 2014)

Mon disque dur externe a : FORMAT DE FICHIER WINDOWS NT
                                         File System  NTFS


----------



## Locke (6 Avril 2014)

2nizou a dit:


> Mon disque dur externe a : FORMAT DE FICHIER WINDOWS NT
> File System  NTFS



Ca paraissait évident, donc un peu de lecture... http://forums.macg.co/peripheriques...un-disque-dur-entre-pc-mac-unique-224576.html


----------



## Sly54 (6 Avril 2014)

Alors tu sais pourquoi tu n'y arrives pas.

De l'aide ici : http://forums.macg.co/peripheriques...un-disque-dur-entre-pc-mac-unique-224576.html




_A little bit toasted _


----------

